# FreeBSD 8.0 RC1 - Can not create jail



## Thorny (Oct 28, 2009)

I tried to create a Jail by following the handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/jails-build.html

But i've got errors while "make installworld DESTDIR=$D".

Error is:

```
===> sys/boot/i386/boot2 (install)
cc -Os  -fno-guess-branch-probability  -fomit-frame-pointer  -fno-unit-at-a-time  -mno-align-long-strings  -mrtd  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse 
-mno-sse2 -mno-sse3  -DUFS1_AND_UFS2  -DFLAGS=0x80  -DSIOPRT=0x3f8  -DSIOFMT=0x3  -DSIOSPD=9600  -I/usr/src/sys/boot/i386/boot2/../../common  
-I/usr/src/sys/boot/i386/boot2/../btx/lib -I.  -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align  -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-
prototypes -Wnested-externs  -Wpointer-arith -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wwrite-strings  -Winline --param max-inline-insns-single=100 
-ffreestanding -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -m32 -march=i386 -std=gnu99   -S -o boot2.s.tmp 
/usr/src/sys/boot/i386/boot2/boot2.c
sed -e '/align/d' -e '/nop/d' < boot2.s.tmp > boot2.s
rm -f boot2.s.tmp
as  --32 -o boot2.o boot2.s
ld -static -N --gc-sections -nostdlib -m elf_i386_fbsd -Ttext 0x2000 -o boot2.out /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/boot/i386/boot2/../btx/lib/crt0.o boot2.o sio.o
objcopy -S -O binary boot2.out boot2.bin
btxld -v -E 0x2000 -f bin -b /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/boot/i386/boot2/../btx/btx/btx -l boot2.ldr  -o boot2.ld -P 1 boot2.bin
btxld:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/sys/boot/i386/boot2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/sys/boot/i386.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/sys/boot.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/sys.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

Do you have any advice? Do i have to create the jail in 8.0 in another way then described in the handbook?

Greetings from Germany,
Torsten


----------



## crsd (Oct 28, 2009)

Are you sure that `make buildworld` completed successfully? Building something at install phase doesn't look correct.


----------



## Thorny (Oct 28, 2009)

i believe it. the "make buildworld" completed without any error message. is there a method to look for such errors? 

or should i just try a complete new buildworld. if yes, how?


----------



## crsd (Oct 28, 2009)

Just try running `make -DNO_CLEAN buildworld` and check if it succeeds.


----------



## Thorny (Oct 28, 2009)

Done. "make -DNO_CLEAN buildworld" succeeds. After that i can create the jail without the error.

thanks you very much for your help. can you tell me, why this helps?


----------



## crsd (Oct 28, 2009)

It means that previous `make buildworld` wasn't successful (interrupted or something else). You just did it again, -DNO_CLEAN just means 'do not clean already built parts, make only what wasn't built'.


----------

